# Intramedullary Nailing of Distal Femur



## pnepooh (Sep 15, 2014)

What CPT code would you bill when the surgeon does an intramedullary (gamma nail) nailing of the distal femur for a pathologic femur fracture?


----------



## tcraft4 (Sep 16, 2014)

Check your radiology report and see if it is actually the distal third of the femur which, depending on the x-ray, could still be classified as the shaft.


----------

